# SOF transparency



## Quea (Mar 24, 2017)

As a civilian looking to join an SOF unit, I am quite pleased to get any and all information regarding said units. Everything from interviews, guides, news stories, to books and movies greatly please my appetite. However, I'm interested in knowing how those in SOF are affected by this new level of transparency, and/or how they feel about it. 

This was brought on by an article I read about Gen. Joseph Votel, who was, or is, displeased with the increased level of exposure regarding SOF, saying in a memo to then SECDEF Ash Carter, "I am concerned with increased public exposure of SOF activities and operations, and I assess that it is time to get our forces back into the shadows", This was from 2016, of course, but I doubt much would have changed from then. Here's the article, if you fancy yourselves a gander:

Special Ops Commander Demands Pentagon Stop Exposing Operations

So, what do y'all think?


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 24, 2017)

I think you should see how you do at basic training, AIT, your unit, selection, special forces training, then performing in a special operations unit before you worry about how they won't let you be as 'transparent' as you like.

I'm not trying to shit on you - just think you're worrying about how you'll deal with the fame of being an NBA star before you've made your JV middle school team.  Don't sweat it, focus on your 5 meter target (your immediate goals).


----------



## Quea (Mar 24, 2017)

I beleive I worded this poorly, I'm not worried about what I can or cannot talk about, I'm more interested in the opinions of current SOF on the large exposure to SOF the public has recieved. Opinions on the plethora of books, movies etc. that come out of word work every other year. 

Solid advice, though, I'll remember it, thanks.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 24, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I think you should see how you do at basic training, AIT, your unit, selection, special forces training, then performing in a special operations unit before you worry about how they won't let you be as 'transparent' as you like.
> 
> I'm not trying to shit on you - just think you're worrying about how you'll deal with the fame of being an NBA star before you've made your JV middle school team.  Don't sweat it, focus on your 5 meter target (your immediate goals).


Thanks Duce.  I feel like with modern technology and so much information at our fingertips, especially those of us whom are tech savvy, we tend to put our goals out into the world as givens, as oppossed to hard work incarnate


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 26, 2017)

Vincent said:


> Thanks Duce.  I feel like with modern technology and so much information at our fingertips, especially those of us whom are tech savvy, we tend to put our goals out into the world as givens, as oppossed to hard work incarnate


That's 100% true. The entitlement and "speaking as if impossible things are only a short time away" from completion is rife in the younger generation. 

It's these damn millennials!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 26, 2017)

I think the bulk of this problem is self inflicted through publicity seeking individuals who are out to make a buck on their brother's backs.


----------



## AWP (Mar 26, 2017)

SOF should be transparent because with a few minor exceptions SOF should be neither seen nor heard. You can't see what isn't there.


----------

